# Delphi Drop Down List!



## landy-ross

Hi everybody,

I am trying to get a drop down list working on my delphi project.

I have got the DBComboBox to display only one country name, and the drop down is blank!

Anyone got any ideas???

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## jamiemac2005

What version of delphi are you using?

Are you using the builder or just coding by hand? (If by hand post your code).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## landy-ross

I'm using delphi 7

I am using the settings in the ADOTable, the Data Source and the Combo box, not wiring the code for them.

Thanks,


----------



## jamiemac2005

Hey this may be of help: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Delphi-1595/Combobox.htm

Basically it seems that the only effective way to do this is to manually code the bridge between the TComboBox Control and the ADOTable... I know it's not ideal but it would work.

If this is entirely useless then post back and i'll have a go on my install. (I use Delphi 7 now and then but i don't have a whole load of experience with ADO).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## landy-ross

Thanks, for now i think that i will just use a small DBGrid, and look at the drop down as an improvement to make later on.
Thanks


----------

